# Show us your Agamids



## CrazyNut (Jul 1, 2014)

Because I'm bored and I love Agamid's thought I would throw up a "show us your Agamid's" thread. Post captives or wild Agamid's. I don't mind  I will start off with my adult male Arcoona peninsula rock dragon and my adult male central bearded dragon.

- - - Updated - - -

Really no one at all?


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Aug 28, 2016)

Bump. It's a shame this thread didn't take off, there are plenty of great Australian species out there. I'd love to see what people are keeping these days.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 28, 2016)

Great photos, [MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION]! I must have missed this thread before.

- - - Updated - - -




Our leatherback has just woken up.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 28, 2016)

Stitch, one of Smitti's central bearded dragons.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 28, 2016)

No new photos but here's some species that I'm currently keeping. Agamids are one of my favourite groups of lizard. They're naturally so friendly and they always look so beautiful.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 28, 2016)

I never get tired of seeing your netted's, Oshkii. And a very nice looking frilly too.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 28, 2016)

Here's some new photos after cleaning and refurnishing the Netted Dragons' enclosure. If you look closely you can see the female too.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 28, 2016)

Wow Oskii those are some amazing herps you have there


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 6, 2016)

This little guy is the most skittish and, surprisingly, the most hungry out of my baby Frilled Dragons. He's always the first to come running when I open the door at feeding time. Makes for a great photographing opportunity. You just have to watch your fingers, though. 

EDIT: Gracious! My 201st post! I'm on here too much.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 7, 2016)

Haha angry little fella.

You think 201 is bad... Look at my number! Yikes!


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 7, 2016)

And to think most of my posts have been since the "new" APS. I used to be reluctant to say too much on the old one, with all of the vitriol.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, true you both have more posts than me.  

I'm going to post again, I'm afraid, I don't mean to hog the thread so after this I'll back out for a while. 

Here's a video of the baby frillies having a rather clumsy feeding session. I especially enjoyed filming and editing this one. Please excuse the wacky lighting. There's also a graphics warning for those who don't want to see the mindless slaughter and mutilation of wood cockroaches. 

[video=youtube;T7a0xYndZN8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7a0xYndZN8[/video]


----------



## Josch (Sep 9, 2016)

@CrazyNut: Because you don´t specifically say Australian Agamid's, here are some european and asian dragons:

_Laudakia stellio daani_ captive female



male


terrarium



and some in situ shots from rhodes island






Paralaudakia lehmanni male










- - - Updated - - -

and of course an Australian beauty


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 9, 2016)

Damn. Those are some nice dragons and setups there, Josch. I wish I had the skills to build enclosures like that.

EDIT: Oh what the heck, some more photos. No more after this, I swear! I love this thread.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 9, 2016)

Josch said:


> @CrazyNut: Because you don´t specifically say Australian Agamid's, here are some european and asian dragons:
> 
> _Laudakia stellio daani_ captive female
> 
> ...



This is aussie pythond and snakes... Doesn't say anything about exotic lizards! Haha lovely animals!


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 9, 2016)

Keep posting, Oshkii. We'll never complain.
And great photos, Josch.


----------



## Wally (Sep 9, 2016)

One I wish I still had. She was a ripper.


----------



## Josch (Sep 10, 2016)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION]: thank you 
[MENTION=41840]Oshkii[/MENTION]: Please don´t stop! This is one of the reasons why I'm registered here. Frilled Dragons in these colors do not exist in Germany or Europe.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 8, 2016)

This photo was taken last summer, when the weather was nice and warm. Sess was basking next to the window. He became so warm that he was gaping before he moved off to the shade. I photo-shopped the background out to make it look more artistic. Not the best job, but it's alright.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 7, 2016)

Ok introducing Wally the water dragon. (No offence [MENTION=23869]Wally[/MENTION])
Setup is only basic at this stage, we weren't really ready for him. Some young guy bought him thinking he would be as tame as a beardie. So we swapped one of our beardies for him. Still have to fit a UV in.












Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Nov 7, 2016)

None taken PF. 

Water Dragons are a favourite of mine. Nice pick up.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 23, 2016)

Was redecorating the juvenile Frilly enclosure today and thought I would take some photos of them. Pretty (third picture) is an absolute psycho during feeding time and, well, just anytime.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Stompsy (Nov 29, 2016)

Bob, one of three Eastern Water Dragons, With a belly full of crickets. Oh and his little mate down below.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## pinefamily (Dec 3, 2016)

You've got me stumped with that last one, @Aussie_monitors. What is it?


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 3, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> You've got me stumped with that last one, @Aussie_monitors. What is it?



Long nosed dragon (Amphibolurus longirostris)
Top pic is male, bottom is female hopefully!


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 3, 2016)

Not often seen in captivity. Well done!


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 6, 2016)

No matter how many times I find them, I never get sick of Jacky dragons. The last four photos are the same dragon just on different days and also being mated.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 6, 2016)

Male painted


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 10, 2016)

Wild male gippsland water dragon


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 11, 2016)

Love the water dragons. They look so prehistoric.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 24, 2016)

Baby caudicinctus


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 25, 2016)

@Aussie_monitors Love the dragons, what is the 2nd pic in the first post? I agree with the Jacky dragons, their variation fascinates me and they have lots of personality


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 26, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> @Aussie_monitors Love the dragons, what is the 2nd pic in the first post? I agree with the Jacky dragons, their variation fascinates me and they have lots of personality



Thanks mate, me too. I've recently moved away from keeping monitors and now getting back into dragons. It's a pity I can't change my forum name haha 
The second pic is a Crested dragon (Ctenophorus cristatus) or sometimes known as a crested bicycle dragon.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 26, 2016)

Thought so, I'm not good on my dragons so I wasn't too sure. He/She is a stunner!


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 28, 2016)

Looking forward to getting another clutch of eggs from my tawnys. Hopefully it's more than two eggs this time.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 28, 2016)

Because I love taking photos of the lizards.


----------



## Tyloop (Dec 28, 2016)

gh


----------



## Tyloop (Dec 28, 2016)

My angles caught in the act and my gippie!


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 28, 2016)

Tyloop said:


> My angles caught in the act and my gippie!


Love gippy water dragons, I'll be getting some in the future!


----------



## Tyloop (Dec 28, 2016)

They are great dragons, you should!


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 29, 2016)

Tyloop said:


> They are great dragons, you should!



A couple of wild ones local to my area.


----------



## Tyloop (Dec 29, 2016)

Aussie_monitors said:


> A couple of wild ones local to my area.


Those big males sure are impressive, I love your long nosed dragon too


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 29, 2016)

Tyloop said:


> Those big males sure are impressive, I love your long nosed dragon too


I love the orange on them! Cheers mate, they are going along nicely I love them too haha


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 29, 2016)

Just had a look at this thread, and the fantastic animals shown here. Very impressive, and the captive animals of every single species are a credit to their keepers! Are there any breeders of pure Gippies out there who might have progeny from high-coloured parents available this season?

Jamie


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 29, 2016)

If only water dragons were on the keeping list in WA.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 29, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> If only water dragons were on the keeping list in WA.



Ha! I remember WA wildlife officers turning up proudly and angrily at the Armadale Reptile Centre with an exotic "iguana," a very exciting bust for them... only to be told that what they had confiscated was an Eastern Water Dragon. Quite laughable really.

Jamie


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 29, 2016)

That was rather silly of them. Either way, iguanas and water dragons aren't permitted on a regular keeper's licence. I did see a male Gippsland Water Dragon at a reptile park and he was gorgeous. I would find myself wandering back to his enclosure, despite the many other beautiful reptiles on display.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 30, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> That was rather silly of them. Either way, iguanas and water dragons aren't permitted on a regular keeper's licence. I did see a male Gippsland Water Dragon at a reptile park and he was gorgeous. I would find myself wandering back to his enclosure, despite the many other beautiful reptiles on display.



Yes, I agree with you. Since moving to NSW from WA 11 years ago, I've come to the conclusion that Water Dragons and Diamond Pythons, which are arguably among the most spectacular reptiles in the world, are regarded with indifference because they are so common, in collections and in the wild. Familiarity breeds indifference...

Jamie


----------



## longirostris (Dec 30, 2016)

You could also add the common Lace Monitor which is a spectacular animal and quite often found in private and public collections and also regarded by some people with indifference. They are very common down here on the Far South Coast of NSW. I counted 6 as roadkill between Pambula and Cann River on our way to Melbourne to spend Christmas with family. The biggest would have been around 5 to 5.5 feet long while the others were around 2.5 to 3.5 feet in length. 

Also very common down here are GWD's which are pretty much everywhere there is a permanent watercourse and Diamond pythons are also quite common. I never get tired of either of them. I have Eulamprus quoyii by the hundreds in our front and back gardens. You can always tell when they are coming out brumation at the start of the season as the Kookaburras gather along the edge of the small stand of forest behind our property and swoop down and grab them for an easy meal. It is quite a sight watching the Kookaburras taking the catch back to a perch and then wacking it a couple of times against the bough of the tree stunning or killing the lizard before eating it. I mentioned E.quoyii because it is another species that I think most people regard with a degree of indifference largely because of its abundance and yet it is a really lovely little lizard. 

Mark Hawker


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes mark, I should have included Lacies - we get lots of them here on our property near Port Macquarie, about 30% of them Bell's phase or very strongly banded. I've had to put some tin around a couple of the trees with termite nests in them to stop the Lacies plundering the Kingfisher nests - we have 2 pairs of Sacreds arriving here every summer to nest in their family trees, and they used to lose a few babies to Lacies. Not now!

Jamie


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 30, 2016)

Get lots of Lace Monitors around here in Bellingen too Jamie and a lot of those are Bells. 

For those that may be wondering what the connection is with Lacies and termite nests in trees. It's pretty common along the NSW mid north coast for female Lacies to dig holes in termite mounds in trees to lay eggs and let the termites cover them so they are incubated at a constant 30 deg. She'll return to dig the hatchies out about 9 months later. Not saying there's anything wrong with protecting the Kingfishers of course Jamie, just informing those that aren't aware on what the female Lacies use the termite nests for. I hope you don't mind.

Love both EWDs and GWDs as well. Use to collect them at Kangaroo Valley & Fitzroy Falls west of Kiama on the NSW east coast when I was a kid.

Get plenty of absolutely spectacular looking male EWD in the valley. Some really beautiful ones in the lane that runs behind the main street of town. 

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Dec 30, 2016)

Painted dragon


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 31, 2016)

Water Dragons, Lace Monitors, Diamond Carpet Pythons, all beautiful to me. Very lucky to be able to keep and even see them in the wild.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 31, 2016)

GBWhite said:


> Get lots of Lace Monitors around here in Bellingen too Jamie and a lot of those are Bells.
> 
> For those that may be wondering what the connection is with Lacies and termite nests in trees. It's pretty common along the NSW mid north coast for female Lacies to dig holes in termite mounds in trees to lay eggs and let the termites cover them so they are incubated at a constant 30 deg. She'll return to dig the hatchies out about 9 months later. Not saying there's anything wrong with protecting the Kingfishers of course Jamie, just informing those that aren't aware on what the female Lacies use the termite nests for. I hope you don't mind.
> 
> ...



Hi George, thanks for the interesting response. I should have said that we have plenty of arboreal termite nests in eucalypts on our block, but the two in trees near the house each have a pair of Sacreds that nest in them every year, so they're the ones I've restricted the Lacies access to. Just as an aside, we've had visitors here in the past week, generating more rubbish than usual... I put a heap of stuff outside the kitchen door yesterday, prior to binning it for the tip, and a Lacie decided to go through it yesterday afternoon, leaving stuff strewn all over the verandah. Nice to have them around though.

The lane you mention George - is that the one that runs parallel to the river where the Youth Hostel is or used to be? We might come up to Bello in the next week or two for a bit of a wander around, and maybe lunch...

Jamie


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 1, 2017)

Bob, the Eastern Water Dragon enjoying some crickets for breakfast.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 2, 2017)

pythoninfinite said:


> The lane you mention George - is that the one that runs parallel to the river where the Youth Hostel is or used to be? We might come up to Bello in the next week or two for a bit of a wander around, and maybe lunch...
> 
> Jamie



Hi Jamie,

Yeah that's the lane and the Youth Hostel is still there.

I have to go up to the Tweed in the next week or so on a job that will probably take me a few days to get done but I'll PM you with my phone number so if you get to town just give us a call and if I'm about we might be able to catch up for a feed.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Jan 4, 2017)

Wild Gippsland water dragon


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 4, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> Hi Jamie,
> 
> Yeah that's the lane and the Youth Hostel is still there.
> 
> ...



Hi George, thanks for that, sorry I didn't see this sooner - the new look APS makes the 'current" threads disappear off the board too soon, and I lose track of them. I've got a few things on this week too, but look forward to hooking up sometime in the next week or two. I had to hang around and look after animals for the last couple of weeks here because of the bloody awful heatwave we had here (over 40C for several days in a row, and up there too I guess!), but we've had a bit of rain now and things ate thankfully quite a bit cooler. I'll be in touch.

Jamie


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Jan 16, 2017)

Ring tailed dragon and some cresteds


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Jan 22, 2017)

Crested dragon


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 28, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 28, 2017)

Some qld and Kimberly frillys 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 28, 2017)

One of my favorites. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Feb 6, 2017)

Ornate crevice dragons


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 6, 2017)

They are amazing.


----------



## longirostris (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Aussie_Moniters

Not too many of those (_C.ornatus) _in the hobby currently. Very unusual and you are lucky to have them. I notice you have quite a good collection of dragons. They are fantastic animals keep up the good work. I have quite a large collection myself, I am told by several people that it is one of the largest or could even be the largest private collection in Australia. Perhaps you could send me a PM with your contact details and we can touch base and compare notes, I am always interested in meeting dragon keepers that have a passion for the genus

Mark Hawker



Aussie_monitors said:


> View attachment 319904
> View attachment 319905
> Ornate crevice dragons


----------



## longirostris (Feb 6, 2017)

longirostris said:


> Hi Aussie_Moniters
> 
> Not too many of those (_C.ornatus) _in the hobby currently. Very unusual and you are lucky to have them. I notice you have quite a good collection of dragons. They are fantastic animals keep up the good work. I have quite a large collection myself, I am told by several people that it is one of the largest or could even be the largest private collection in Australia. Perhaps you could send me a PM with your contact details and we can touch base and compare notes, I am always interested in meeting dragon keepers that have a passion for the genus
> 
> Mark Hawker


Just reread my post from earlier today a minute ago and would like to make the following correction, replace the words "the genus" with "this family of lizards". Unfortunately I was thinking the word group and typed the word genus instead and didn't notice the error before posting. My apologies for this oversight.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Feb 6, 2017)

longirostris said:


> Hi Aussie_Moniters
> 
> Not too many of those (_C.ornatus) _in the hobby currently. Very unusual and you are lucky to have them. I notice you have quite a good collection of dragons. They are fantastic animals keep up the good work. I have quite a large collection myself, I am told by several people that it is one of the largest or could even be the largest private collection in Australia. Perhaps you could send me a PM with your contact details and we can touch base and compare notes, I am always interested in meeting dragon keepers that have a passion for the genus
> 
> Mark Hawker


Hey mate


longirostris said:


> Hi Aussie_Moniters
> 
> Not too many of those (_C.ornatus) _in the hobby currently. Very unusual and you are lucky to have them. I notice you have quite a good collection of dragons. They are fantastic animals keep up the good work. I have quite a large collection myself, I am told by several people that it is one of the largest or could even be the largest private collection in Australia. Perhaps you could send me a PM with your contact details and we can touch base and compare notes, I am always interested in meeting dragon keepers that have a passion for the genus
> 
> Mark Hawker


Hey mate, not sure how to pm on this forum. Are you able to pm me? I'm always happy to chat reptiles with likeminded individuals.


----------



## longirostris (Feb 7, 2017)

[Perhaps QUOTE="Aussie_monitors, post: 2493606, member: 41199"]Hey mate

Hey mate, not sure how to pm on this forum. Are you able to pm me? I'm always happy to chat reptiles with likeminded individuals.[/QUOTE]

My problem as well. I'm a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to computers and the latest technology. I have had a bit off a ferret around on the APS website and can't seem to find anything on PM's or sending messages to people off the forum and privately.

My reason for suggesting a PM was because I did not want to ask for your name in a public venue or use somebody else's name who I wanted to refer to as someone that I know that you may know also. I guess I was just trying to protect peoples privacy.

Perhaps someone on the forum or Stuart could let us know if there is a process for sending private messages to people on the new look website.

Mark Hawker


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Feb 7, 2017)

longirostris said:


> [Perhaps QUOTE="Aussie_monitors, post: 2493606, member: 41199"]Hey mate
> 
> Hey mate, not sure how to pm on this forum. Are you able to pm me? I'm always happy to chat reptiles with likeminded individuals.



My problem as well. I'm a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to computers and the latest technology. I have had a bit off a ferret around on the APS website and can't seem to find anything on PM's or sending messages to people off the forum and privately.

My reason for suggesting a PM was because I did not want to ask for your name in a public venue or use somebody else's name who I wanted to refer to as someone that I know that you may know also. I guess I was just trying to protect peoples privacy.

Perhaps someone on the forum or Stuart could let us know if there is a process for sending private messages to people on the new look website.

Mark Hawker[/QUOTE]
Yeah I'd also prefer a private convo, hopefully one of the admins can explain to us how we can do this. I'll see what also I can come up with


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Feb 7, 2017)

longirostris said:


> [Perhaps QUOTE="Aussie_monitors, post: 2493606, member: 41199"]Hey mate
> 
> Hey mate, not sure how to pm on this forum. Are you able to pm me? I'm always happy to chat reptiles with likeminded individuals.



My problem as well. I'm a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to computers and the latest technology. I have had a bit off a ferret around on the APS website and can't seem to find anything on PM's or sending messages to people off the forum and privately.

My reason for suggesting a PM was because I did not want to ask for your name in a public venue or use somebody else's name who I wanted to refer to as someone that I know that you may know also. I guess I was just trying to protect peoples privacy.

Perhaps someone on the forum or Stuart could let us know if there is a process for sending private messages to people on the new look website.

Mark Hawker[/QUOTE]


longirostris said:


> Hi Aussie_Moniters
> 
> Not too many of those (_C.ornatus) _in the hobby currently. Very unusual and you are lucky to have them. I notice you have quite a good collection of dragons. They are fantastic animals keep up the good work. I have quite a large collection myself, I am told by several people that it is one of the largest or could even be the largest private collection in Australia. Perhaps you could send me a PM with your contact details and we can touch base and compare notes, I am always interested in meeting dragon keepers that have a passion for the genus
> 
> Mark Hawker


I'll Send you an email Mark


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 7, 2017)

Click on the person's name, and in the little box that pops up, you will see "start a conversation". That is the new PM system.
I only know because someone else told me, lol.


----------



## longirostris (Feb 7, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Click on the person's name, and in the little box that pops up, you will see "start a conversation". That is the new PM system.
> I only know because someone else told me, lol.



Thank you Pine Family this looks like it will work.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Feb 12, 2017)

Pics from this morning. Male crested, female ornate and a juvenile ring tailed dragon.


----------



## WeirdzandBeardz (Feb 16, 2017)

Here are a couple of my guys! 

Gravid female painted, Male South West QLD Netted (I was told), Western Netted male, Alice Springs Male Netted, Western Beardeds, Red Barred Hatchling, Jacky Dragons and Long nosed Dragon Juvenile!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 7, 2017)

This guy pretending to be a gargoyle.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 11, 2017)

Long Nosed Tata Dragon (_Gowidon longirostris_). Very hard to photograph as they're pretty skittish. I love their activity level.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Mar 11, 2017)

Some more recent photos.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 13, 2017)

Haha those are epic! Keep em up guys!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 29, 2017)

Some more pictures of the Long Nosed Tata Dragons. Can't wait to see them next season when they're fully mature and in their breeding colours. Such elegant, stream-lined little lizards.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 29, 2017)

Now it's my turn to be jealous, Oshkii. Fantastic looking dragons.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 29, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Now it's my turn to be jealous, Oshkii. Fantastic looking dragons.



They certainly are a unique dragon with their elongated appearance. I assume they're on the keeping list where you are?


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm pretty sure they are. Trouble is, the SA species list has a mixture of outdated species names and incorrect common names. Funny thing is, we've never been questioned when we put the correct names in our returns.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 29, 2017)

One if my favorites. Gowidon are awesome!


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Mar 30, 2017)

A couple of new pics.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 31, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> I'm pretty sure they are. Trouble is, the SA species list has a mixture of outdated species names and incorrect common names. Funny thing is, we've never been questioned when we put the correct names in our returns.



Hmm, and Long Nosed Tata Dragons have had a few name changes as well. I do believe they're now called _Gowidon longirostris_.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 31, 2017)

Assuming it's the same, on our listing it is long nosed water dragon, amphibolurus longirostris. AROD has it described as long nosed dragon, same scientific name.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 31, 2017)

That's it. That's what they used to be called. So you're able to keep them.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Apr 9, 2017)

This girl is looking very plump, fingers crossed she's gravid! Not 100% sure though.


----------



## chigibub (Apr 29, 2017)

My Arcoona Rock Dragon (peninsula dragon) I named him Wizard , (though not sure if its a he or a she lol )


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 29, 2017)

I have a fionni as well lol. Had 4 at one stage. But 3 have sunce passed.



pinefamily said:


> Assuming it's the same, on our listing it is long nosed water dragon, amphibolurus longirostris. AROD has it described as long nosed dragon, same scientific name.



Its now Gowidon. AROD is outdated. From memory you are from VIC in which case almost all the names are outdated. DEWLP are lazy af and don't update the list when a species is revised. I got sick of it and copied the list and update it on my phone as needed.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 29, 2017)

No, I'm in SA, but a lot of the names are indeed outdated. Apparently the species codes can only be changed by an act of parliament as they are part of the Act. How shortsighted is that?


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 5, 2017)

Reminds me of that scene in _Lady and the Tramp_. But really, even if you offer one for all of them, they always want what the other lizard is eating.


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 12, 2017)

*bombing this thread .. i am seriously considering getting another Frill neck again...its been well over 10yrs since i had them.. so i need the pros for having them.. i can only come up with 1 con for not having one in my collection [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 12, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> *bombing this thread .. i am seriously considering getting another Frill neck again...its been well over 10yrs since i had them.. so i need the pros for having them.. i can only come up with 1 con for not having one in my collection [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


And what would that be ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 12, 2017)

I have enough family members [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 12, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> I have enough family members [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Pffft whats one more. Just think about how much more your food bill will be. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 13, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Pffft whats one more. Just think about how much more your food bill will be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


2nd con... i dont have an enclosure for him... but i still want one badly hahaha

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 13, 2017)

It's not like you can't make (another)one, Murph.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 13, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> 2nd con... i dont have an enclosure for him... but i still want one badly hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


What do u mean 2nd con ? Now your just looking for excuses 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 13, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> It's not like you can't make (another)one, Murph.


Hmmm you are correct..


Sheldoncooper said:


> What do u mean 2nd con ? Now your just looking for excuses
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And you guys aren't helping me say NO... hahaha maybe i shouldn't have reached out to APS for help [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 13, 2017)

It's like asking a cocaine dealer for help with your addiction, lol.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 13, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> It's like asking a cocaine dealer for help with your addiction, lol.


Yeh were helping u to get further into that addiction. We don't think you've hit rock bottom yet

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 13, 2017)

Frillies are awesome. They do take up a lot of space and yes, they do eat a lot. At first I found their appetites to be overwhelming. But not so much anymore. I find their locomotion to be highly entertaining and somewhat hilarious. The way they run reminds me of a mismatched pairing between a frog and a fairy princess.

Anyhow, I took a few pictures of some juvenile Western Netted Dragons. They're not mine.


----------



## WeirdzandBeardz (May 13, 2017)

Nice looking western nets Oshkii!

I thought I'd jump back in, here is a photo of my female Nobbi! The photo doesn't do her justice, at the moment she's almost all pink!






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (May 13, 2017)

Nice to see some dragons in peoples collections other than the Bearded variety.

Don't get me wrong, Bearded's are great and I kept and bred them for a long time, but there's alot of other undervalued dragons we can keep that should be enjoyed.


----------



## WeirdzandBeardz (May 13, 2017)

I think all lizards have a great place in the hobby, including beardies which are a great species for people looking for a pet! 

With that said I totally agree with you that there is a saturation of beardeds everywhere you look in the hobby. Especially when you consider the diversity of dragons out there! The abundance of interesting behaviours, patterns, colours, morphologies, etc make them super intriguing. Hopefully there will always be a big place in the hobby for the wide variety of them!

Another Dragon tidbit, a photo of my female Ctenophorus infans when she was considerably younger!

... And then of a beardy of mine to add to the saturation [emoji6]








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 13, 2017)

Look at that fat little belly!

There's definitely many amazing species out there. I guess it all depends on individual preference. I love all the lizards, even species that I wouldn't or couldn't keep. My only complaint would be that many people these days are so caught up in the whirlwind of wanting to change their reptiles into something else, and not appreciating their natural beauty. It's . . . Well, I'm not sure, really.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Jul 28, 2017)

Ring tailed dragons I'm selling


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 28, 2017)

Can't see your photos, AM.


----------



## Wally (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice little dragons Aussie monitors.


----------



## Lizard750 (Jul 29, 2017)

A couple of my Gippys
















Love the colours on those wild Gippys Aussie_monitors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedragon (Aug 23, 2017)

oshkii what camera do you use all your photo come out so beautiful love the lizards


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 23, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> oshkii what camera do you use all your photo come out so beautiful love the lizards



Thanks, most of my photos in this thread were taken with my phone. It's a Samsung Galaxy S6.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 17, 2017)

They're so tiny.


----------

